# HPA TouchMotion AWD Controller



## RobCo (Oct 3, 2014)

Just been looking at these online, look really good.

Anyone know if they work with the standard Haldex?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes it's a plug n play


----------



## RobCo (Oct 3, 2014)

Cheers mate.

That will be the end of the Blue controllers then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

It works with the blue controller too


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If you pay now you might even get one in six months and a few months after that they might update the software so it actually works properly........


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

jamman said:


> If you pay now you might even get one in six months and a few months after that they might update the software so it actually works properly........


Sounds like a Blackberry, wait they're Canadian as well... :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not enough reviews have come through yet, to show if any benefits are worth while but early indication is that they do have an effect on the drivetrain..if they work in the first place, but HPA are working the bugs out.
Steve


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

And when they have, I will re-order :roll:

John


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not part of the group buy and glad I'm not as hate having to wait a long time for something I've paid for


----------



## kiz (Dec 5, 2011)

I snuck into the group buy in December so not too long a wait for me, it was delivered yesterday hoping to fit it and service my haldex over the weekend then will be able to share a review.....

And test it properly at some track days this year


----------



## RobCo (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah I'm more inclined to buy one when the shipping isn't taking as long and the R&D, reviews etc indicate whether it is worthwhile.

Is there an alternative that does what it says on the tin?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Without wishing to get (too) flamed, is it really worth messing around with the Haldex?

I've probably got quite a bit more power than most on the forum + live / drive on country roads (mud / rough surfaces / steep inclines / national speedlimit etc) hence I'd presume in theory would be a very likely candidate to be someone who whinges about the Haldex & ESP etc - in reality I find very little to complain about as I don't suffer wheelspin or flashing ESP light unless the surface is seriously slippy + I find it's the tyres (i.e. 4 wheel drift) that are the first to give problems.

Am I missing something or am I driving the safe side of insane?

Please educate me


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Touchmotion..

The closer the colours are to each other..the more shared power front to back
Steve


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

RobCo said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> That will be the end of the Blue controllers then lol


It has been the end of the Blue and the Orange Comp Controllers for quite a long time ago, as they were no longer available. The Touch Motion replaces those and can even make your Blue or Orange Haldex Controller behave through the full range of power distribution.

As for the time it took to receive it; let's keep in mind that we bought as a pre-buy while it was still under development. It took about 6 more months then what was to be the launch date.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Duggy said:


> And when they have, I will re-order :roll:
> 
> John


+1


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Without wishing to get (too) flamed, is it really worth messing around with the Haldex?
> 
> I've probably got quite a bit more power than most on the forum + live / drive on country roads (mud / rough surfaces / steep inclines / national speedlimit etc) hence I'd presume in theory would be a very likely candidate to be someone who whinges about the Haldex & ESP etc - in reality I find very little to complain about as I don't suffer wheelspin or flashing ESP light unless the surface is seriously slippy + I find it's the tyres (i.e. 4 wheel drift) that are the first to give problems.
> 
> ...


On corner exit opening throttle early on stock control results in under steers as tail kicks in after front looses traction. For me biggest differences from OEM to Haldex Blue was corner exit on the very limit (so basically track only) and snow driving when you want the tail out. On snow it's much easier to maintain the slip angle and you can start the slide by just stumping on the throttle. With OEM controller I did a little flick and lift the throttle to get the tail loose, then hard back on the throttle and tail comes out. Now it's just turn and throttle.

In UK you don't drive on snow so I'd say sorted suspensions, ARB's, bushes etc is more important than Haldex upgrade.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

But once you've done suspension, ARBs and bushes the Touchmotion seems as though it could be a good tool to maximise traction.
I have not bought one to loose traction but to maintain it.
It is also an option to turn rear drive off and just have FWD to do some slip sliding.
Steve


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

Is it possible to turn off all power to the rear wheels? I thought the minimum split was 90/10.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

crono35 said:


> Is it possible to turn off all power to the rear wheels? I thought the minimum split was 90/10.


Yes it can make it FWD only for Dyno runs


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> crono35 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to turn off all power to the rear wheels? I thought the minimum split was 90/10.
> ...


By making two (strong obviously) elves hold the wheels to stop them moving or pulling the fuse whichever you prefer.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

jamman said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > crono35 said:
> ...


That's if you don't have this HPA controller but if you do then just select 2WD and away you go.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

jamman said:


> By making two (strong obviously) elves hold the wheels to stop them moving or pulling the fuse whichever you prefer.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You bringing a supply of strong elves to the RR day James, I don't fancy pulling my fuse this year... 

John


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > By making two (strong obviously) elves hold the wheels to stop them moving or pulling the fuse whichever you prefer.
> ...


Going to use Jessica


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


After seeing her dead lift, not a bad idea... :wink:

John


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

Just kicking this old thread to see if someone has some reviews of the HPA touchmotion controller over the past few years 

I'm considering buying one of these for my TT (daily driver), but can't find any reviews about the controller for a daily driver (eg no track-day weapon).

Would any of you still recommend the unit after driving it for some time?


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd thoroughly recommend it, whilst I tend not to use my car on track, the controller was one of my best purchases for the TT even if primarily used on the road.

The feel of the car is totally transformed enables you to have much greater confidence than the stock controller on its own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Desmodave996 said:


> I'd thoroughly recommend it, whilst I tend not to use my car on track, the controller was one of my best purchases for the TT even if primarily used on the road.
> 
> The feel of the car is totally transformed enables you to have much greater confidence than the stock controller on its own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm quite happy to read this. I'm new around these parts, but have been playing with cars, including club track events, for many years, and as a new owner of a 3.2 coupe, actually ordered one of these as my first upgrade. It is due in tomorrow. On one side, I was hesitant, since I've just had the car about 6 weeks now, but then I talked myself into it on the logic of wanting to have the unit installed, as I am learning the handling and pushing more and more.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks Desmodave, good to hear some feedback!

And toqueit keep us posted the following days with your experiences, quite nice to have some feedback regarding the latest versions of HPA. What exactly was/is your reason to upgrade the haldex?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Thanks Desmodave, good to hear some feedback!
> 
> And toqueit keep us posted the following days with your experiences, quite nice to have some feedback regarding the latest versions of HPA. What exactly was/is your reason to upgrade the haldex?


Well, at the risk of sounding nuts for jumping in too fast for all the wrong reasons, it was kinda like this. In the course of reading about what folks do, and critiques of handling etc., it seemed that if one wanted to find fault with the handling of the cars, it would be a fair amount of understeer, and that in turn leads back to the changes Audi made in bushings etc. as part of the voluntary recall perhaps compounded by the way the Haldex would kick in adding to momentary increases in understeer that are pretty unsettling as the car went through a transition in handling as described in posts above and elsewhere. So, I'm sucking in all of this, and looking forward knowing I'd like to get out and do some track events with the car, and it just seems like this is an "inevitable" type of upgrade. With all of this rattling around in my head, I started digging in pretty much everywhere I could find reading about them and what people thought of them, be it a TT or an R32, and I don't think I ever came across anyone regretting the upgrade, and actually pretty much the opposite. It seemed everyone was saying it was one of the best things they did to balance the car out. I read through posts here from when they first came out and there was a group buy, and it seemed that the concerns that were perhaps there in the beginning had been resolved. Then as I read a little about HPA, they seem pretty solid in the big picture of what they are doing. The final thing to kinda push me over the edge was how easy it is to install. I've got several other car projects about, some requiring welding/sand blasting/general nasty work, and I'm getting to the point where things are starting to creak as I get up/down off the garage floor (been playing with cars since a young teen in the '70's), and for all the positives I was reading combined with the level of effort for benefit, well, I just couldn't resist and say, "no." And thinking some Cookbot bushing inserts will be next on the list.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

Did you receive the unit already?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

It came day before yesterday. Was in fact staring out the window within the past few minutes wondering if there was any movement on temperature - was 34 F last I checked. Plan on changing the Haldex oil as part of the install, and trying to find the motivation to go move a car out of the garage to get the TT in to then go lie on the freezing concrete. Weather next week is bouncing from lows around 20 F to highs around 30 F, so not even getting above freezing. If the sun came out, I'd be more motivated. Completely overcast with a breeze. Ggggrrrrrrr.


----------



## ghouluk (Oct 23, 2010)

Must be something in the water  also new owner, also decided to make it first mod (second if you count oil pressure gauge) arriving Monday apparently.

I got a 3.2 to get my hands on dsg (lost half my left foot in a bike crash so no manuals for me ;() and seems like engine investments don't necessarily payback - so why not maximize the strength I've got


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

OK, went and checked the thermometer, and a balmy 43 F. How could I resist? :lol: Put on the long underwear, layered up, and shuffled around the cars and played on the concrete. Changed the Haldex oil and filter and installed the TouchMotion. Took longer than it should have, but that's the way it goes when it's the first time.

So, when all done, dark out and being a Saturday night, not exactly prime time to go tear up the streets and attract attention to oneself from the local gendarme, but had to go for something resembling a test drive. I'm in a quasi rural area and hit one of my local favorites, which has a nice run of back and forth twisties. Too much water from the day's melt to really push it, so with all those qualifiers, WOW!!! Unequivocally can feel the difference going through stock -> sport -> competition. I'm really liking the way the competition mode feels. I can see that being the goto mode when doing any sort of spirited driving. Tomorrow's forecast is a toss up. Snow/sleet mix starting sometime in the morning. If it stays off, I'll venture out for another jaunt. Can hardly wait


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

Awesome!

Looks like I need to rob another bank and get a touchmotion controller myself :mrgreen:


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Fitted one to Shed about 9 months ago. I initially had the touch-screen-Android-tablet-gadget-thingbob on a dash mount but never ever needed to use it once I'd set the controller to "Orange" mode, so now the controller tablet lives in the drawer at home.

It's nice being able to switch the controller from eco mode to normal, blue or orange Haldex styles but, in all honesty, I'm perfectly happy with it set permanently to Orange. In normal driving, the only time you know it's there is when you pull into a car park parking space and need to pull forward on full-lock, as the car needs a bit of extra throttle to move forward against the friction caused by the Haldex being engaged.

There is no skipping or unevenness on full lock at low speeds, ever.

Reversing on full-lock is perfectly normal with the car quite happy to move backwards with no throttle (Shed is a DSG so moves forwards/backwards when in D or R with the brakes released) and no drivetrain friction.

It's hard to quantify how the HPA Touch Motion controller has improved the handling, but Shed feels planted and never ever feels like she's understeering in normal or spirited driving, and the grip in long, fast sweeping turns such as motorway slip roads is noticeably better.

/Al


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

The "competition" setting is the same as orange? And "sport" is like the blue? Just want to be sure I'm not messing it up, but that's how I had been thinking of the settings. So my initial reaction seems in sync. The car feels more balanced and more receptive to applying more power in the turns. More sure footed. I was thinking about just setting it to the competition mode and leaving it as the default, which sounds like what you have done. Any downside other than the slight friction hit on gas mileage etc.? Are you running with the standard settings? e.g. I think mine came with the option to ignore braking checked for the competition setting.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

How did you V6 owners route the cable?
I can't find any plugs in the trunk area to pull the cable through..

As to the comp/sport settings. I've read that these were designed to emulate the orange/blue versions. There are however some minor differences but for most blue=sport, orange=comp.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

If you pull up the Styrofoam insert where the spare would be, there are two rubber plugs on the right side. I went through the hole that is in the center of the low spot where the tire would rest, not the one on the side of the raised center portion. It was extremely tight. Initially I tried fishing the cables from the hole down out the right side. I was able to work both plugs through the hole, but I couldn't fish them out from below with all the other stuff that's run in that area over the heat shield - some part would always get hung up. I ended up taking a scrap piece of plastic vacuum tubing (because it's mostly rigid but does bend/flex) and fishing it down from the top and over the heat shield out the right side, and then I taped the single connector end to it, and got it back up to the hole in the trunk (took a few tries). At this point, I could not get the connector through the hole - just was too tight. After contemplating starting over, I grabbed a large pair of pliers and bent the lip of the hole up enough to get the connection through, and then tapped it back down flat when done. I hate mangling metal like that, but this really isn't critical, and it's out of sight. I haven't decided how I want to handle the rubber grommet. There is already one cable that runs through it. The plug is too large to fit through the existing hole in the grommet without cutting. I ended up running a couple layers of electrical tape around the inside of the hole so there isn't a sharp edge, and leaving the existing grommet in place with the cable squishing it's way through on one side. I'm either going to cut the existing grommet so I can get the cable through the center of it properly, or see if I can come up with another grommet that seems better suited. Just need to dig around a bit. Let me know if you want any pictures of any of this.

Thanks for the sanity check on sport = blue and comp = orange. I've never seen any "official" description of how these compare. What I can say without question is if you're in tune with the car, you absolutely can tell a difference between the settings. Really happy I sprung for it. Do you know what the differences are between the Touchmotion and the blue and orange? Regardless, can't stop grinning.


----------



## ghouluk (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm being thick - nowt new 

I'm trying to find the connector for the haldex that you break apart to fit the hpa - I just can't find it - can see it in the vids on line, and got the cabling through but keep taking things off to find the connector and Not there ;(

Any help/advice appreciated...


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

It's on the back of the differential - a metal bracket that's bolted on so the connector is protected by it. I found it easiest to pull the bracket off so you could get to the plug connection. If I remember right, an 8mm spanner is what you need - one small bolt on either side. The cable will come free from the bracket, and there's a little tab on one side of the plug connection you need to press in to release the plug.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

But how did you get the cable inside the car?
Can't seem to find any logical ways, does the exhaust need to come off?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

You do not need to take the exhaust off. I was able to run the cable up from the connection and over to the right side on top of the heat shield so it was sticking out and I could get to the end easily. At this point, I then fished my piece of vacuum tubing from the hole in the spare tire well out to the right. Think of standing behind the car looking forward, I found that I could get the piece of vacuum tube to run easily in about the 2 o'clock direction - kinda off diagonal right - I just worked that piece of tubing back and forth a bit until I was able to get it to pop out over the edge of the heat shield there - you've pretty much got your head in the wheel well at this point. Once I had my piece of vacuum tubing I was fishing with sticking out the side, I took the end of the Haldex cable I had fed through, taped it on and worked it back in - combination of pushing from below and pulling gently on the tubing from the inside. It took a couple tries, but you can do it. I've attached a couple attempts to show how the cable runs. At the point that it's gone over to the right and turned towards the back, it's pretty much out of sight, but hopefully what I was able to get will help. Hope this is all making sense. And one more thought, now that I've driven the car some and all seems well, I will go back and fasten the cable with some zip ties to some others that are running in that area to get it up and off the heat shield and secure it as much as possible.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Really good fitting tips above. A couple from me:

- Find the grommet that goes through the boot floor as mentioned.

- Pop the grommet out of the hole.

- I used a coat hanger bent into a straight-ish piece of wire; poke the coat hanger through the hole and wiggle it around until you can see it protruding past the front side of exhaust heat shield, next to the rear diff casing.

- You can put a small (~1cm) slit in the rubber grommet alongside the cable (use a sharp knife and be careful not to nick the wiring).

- Apply a little silicon contact grease or washing up liquid to lubricate and push the Touch Motion Haldex connector through from the inside side of the rubber towards the outside.

- Tape the controller's plug to the coat hanger.

- Gently pull the coat hanger from the exhaust heat shield side to pull the cable through.

- Connect to the Haldex and add a couple of zip-ties to attach the Touch Motion cable to the OEM wiring for a bit of strain relief.

- Pull any excess Touch Motion cable back through the rubber grommet, then feed a little back through to give a little slack (~2 to 3cm).

- I used Liquid Electrical Tape (comes in a little metal pot with a brush in the lid like a paint test pot) to seal around the hole in the grommet, but it's not critical - the area doesn't receive a lot of water. Make sure you clean off any silicon contact grease/washing up liquid before applying 

- I wouldn't recommend using silicone sealant here (or anywhere else on the car, generally...).

- Lastly, the controller box fits pretty nicely in the space behind the rear offside tail light, behind the fabric-covered trim panel. I didn't put it in the fake spare wheel well of doom because I couldn't get even the super sticky velcro I found in Wilko to stay stuck to the panelwork, and I was worried it might be knocked or damaged if I ever had to rummage around for the jack if I break down...

Good luck and enjoy 

/Al


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

I like that it sounds as if you got a more forward direction on your cable run. I may go back and see if I can find a similar path. It just didn't seem to want to go that way for me. I think some of this is total luck as to what your fish "tool" strikes or doesn't. Good suggestion on how to deal with the grommet. I was hesitant to try to stretch it out that much when working the end through. I'll give a try knowing you got it to go after making the slit. I had visions of it just tearing on me. I think your shorter cable route gave you more flexibility on locating the controller too. I'm haven't settled on where to fasten it permanently yet either. That's on today's list. Our weather has been whacked. Two nights ago, snow mix, and today, supposed to be 62F. Nuts, but gives me a nice break to have a bit of fun on a Sunday afternoon (still colder and grey, so we'll see if it really gets there....)


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Good luck! In fairness, bud, even if the grommet splits completely, you'll still be able to pop it back into the hole and a decent dollop of liquid electrical tape will keep the HPA loom in position.

(-:


----------



## ghouluk (Oct 23, 2010)

Got mine fitted yesterday - thanks all!

Feeling even more of a Gonzo now as I'd been looking for the plug by the haldex controller itself - so had to rerun my cable (on the plus side enough slack to locate it in the side cubby)

I slackened off the bolts on the exhaust heat shield and used the coat hanger method - I also understand taped the plug and covered the whole thing in duck tape - it manouvered through the hole without any mangling but I did tape it vertically so it was narrowest.

Really liking the mod - noticeable difference - particularly on engine braking for the dsg 

Ta all!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

Received mine yesterday, first impressions are really good!

Unfortunately due to my LPG tank in the boot I can't remove the 'tool holder' in the spare weel well. Looks like I need to remove the tank first to gain acces, so installation has to wait a few days.

I've read that the suction holder isn't (or was) not that good. I plan not to use this at all since I use a magnetic phone holder and plan to mount the touchmotion at the same place. I don't plan on keeping the display constantly connected so this way I can easy swap between phone and Touchmotion.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Fwiw, you may find that once you set a particular mode (orange - comp for me), you no longer even turn the controller on. Mine lives in a drawer in the flat now...


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Dutch said:


> I've read that the suction holder isn't (or was) not that good.


I found the key to mine was wetting it. Dry, it would not stick, but after wetting it, no problem. The next thing was trying to find a spot you could actually reach it. Looks like the forward triangle of glass on the door works. I just wouldn't leave the unit in the holder while opening/closing the door.

LPG? What are you doing with an LPG tank in your trunk?


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Dutch said:


> Unfortunately due to my LPG tank in the boot


collective "forehead slap"


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Is 525 quid atm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2019)

*Installation* 
Well, I got the controller finally installed. Super easy job, but the plugs are quite large thus it's quite difficult to get them through the hole in the spare wheel well.
Thankfully I taped the connectors to avoid getting dirt in them, this is a good thing to do since you push/pull the connectors through some grimey parts between the exhaust heatshield and the body of the car.
Fixed the 'black mystery box' next to the battery with velcro and took it for a drive this morning.

Now, how do I describe the results..

This mod feels to me in the same league as my DSG remap. You do not feel its there untill you drive a TT without these (or simply press "Stock" on the touchscreen). Makes the car better at everything without sacrificing comfort/reliabilty/etc.
*
Sport*
As the TT should have been from the factory. Nose lift on accelertion is gone and the haldex being engaged during braking stops the nose from diving. Car feels much more secure and pushing the car through corners is now real fun. I dont feel the nose stepping out any more and the car feels very neutral overall.

*Comp*
Sport on steriods. Just better at everything. I guess this is what most drivers want and expect with upgrading the haldex controller.

Race mode not used, is more orientated for sprinting/drag racing which I never do.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

just wondering is this HPA TouchMotion controller could affect the rear diff or any provoke tear to the rear system as TT wasn't really built/designed to operate 50:50..


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

All depends what mode you run the HPA in. I use a powertrack insert in my car which is pretty much 50/50 all the time when the car is moving and it seems to be fine. Certainly handles a lot better than just using the standard Haldex controller. If the Haldex/ diff blows up I will pick another up off fleabay for £100 or so and swap it over.
TBH a HPA setup would be my preferred option but powertrack was £50 and HPA is more like £700 plus .


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

napostolidis said:


> just wondering is this HPA TouchMotion controller could affect the rear diff or any provoke tear to the rear system as TT wasn't really built/designed to operate 50:50..


The latest Golf R and S3 have the equivalent of HPA fitted as stock.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Just my 0.0002 pence-worth, but Shed has had the controller fitted and left in orange (comp) mode since about August 2018 with no ill effects. She just needs a bit more throttle when turning on full lock as the rear is a bit tight, but I've never suffered skipping etc.

I gather this is about 60/40 front-back, similar to the Powertrak insert.

I'd happily give the Powertrak a go, too, just to see if it's any different/better/worse


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

I'd been lying if I said this hadn't crossed my mind. However, if we think of it as total power available split in half, which means on the V6 no more than 125hp and 118ft/lbs torque to the rear, and then split that, each wheel is getting less than 65hp and 60 ft/lbs of torque, and that's in a perfect world with no friction. With a crawl under the car to check out the pieces, the size of driveshaft, half shafts, CV joints etc. are all beefy enough to say no problem. That leaves the mechanical integrity of the Haldex, and I can't imagine it's not able to handle what is fed to it. The bottom of this page has some interesting graphs showing power split measured on a dyno:

https://www.hpamotorsports.com/touchmot ... programmer

This is total seat of the pants self assurance mind you, but I'm going with it.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

alexgreyhead said:


> She just needs a bit more throttle when turning on full lock as the rear is a bit tight, but I've never suffered skipping etc.


Well, max throttle is the preferred way to exit the turn if you set it up right!


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

torqueit said:


> alexgreyhead said:
> 
> 
> > She just needs a bit more throttle when turning on full lock as the rear is a bit tight, but I've never suffered skipping etc.
> ...


This is correct in every respect [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bud, do you have this controller (I can't remember) or a Powertrak yet? If neither, and you're interested in the Powertrak, PM me and I'll send you a Christmas present 

/Al


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> > alexgreyhead said:
> ...


I've got the HPA and loving it! You may remember one of my first posts were pics of how to route the cables when installing. :wink:

Regardless, thanks much for the offer. Very kind! Merry Christmas!


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

torqueit said:


> I've got the HPA and loving it! You may remember some of my first posts were pics of how to route the cables when installing. :wink:
> 
> Regardless, thanks much for the offer. Very kind! Merry Christmas!


Haha, no worries bud 8) I'm clearly having a senior moment [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the HPA and loving it! You may remember some of my first posts were pics of how to route the cables when installing. :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Join the club, but hey, at least getting old enough to have them! (beats the hell out of the alternative!)


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

HPA is reduced to $629 (£485) how much is postage do you reckon?

I have been teetering on getting a powertrack insert for a couple of years, they are only £42 now - I might bite the bullet whilst lolling around under the car - at least to check and determine whether it is a screw-in or circlip? will have a check


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> HPA is reduced to $629 (£485) how much is postage do you reckon?
> 
> I have been teetering on getting a powertrack insert for a couple of years, they are only £42 now - I might bite the bullet whilst lolling around under the car - at least to check and determine whether it is a screw-in or circlip? will have a check


Mine was USD $759 inc $80 postage 










/Al


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

I am fairly sure you would have to pay VAT and duty on top of the sale price if importing it. Then add the postage. Probably not much off £650. Postage is $60 by the cheapest UPS service. HPA seem to be based in Canada but pricing is by US dollars. Pity it's not Canadian dollars as the exchange rate looks a lot better.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

I'd give them a call and see if you bought direct if they'd do it in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Also, If its priced in Canadian dollars it has a better chance of avoiding duty. I've had stuff shipped from Canada and not had to pay any customs charges.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

The controller price is in US $ because that is the international exchange currency. The price in CAD would be US629 x 1.35 exchange rate. HPA ships from Canada so you can ask for the billing in CAD currency. HPA has a 'sale' about twice a year, so that is why the price is lower, as per their web site. About 70% of the controllers are sent to Europe as the chap told me when I picked mine up in person last spring.

I find the controller pretty versatile. Run it a 0% on the highways to save on wear & for fuel economy, and 35 to 50% when running through the twisties in the canyons.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

when you say 35% to 50% do you mean 70% to 100%? or 17.5% to 25% ? lol.....

100% to rear is 50/50

50% to rear is 75/25

crazy innit 

have you seen that video comparing the torsion 4x4 versus haldex - so many people whine about haldex not being real 4x4 but some videos are circulating highlighting the haldex superiority but I suppose you'll always find a video highlighting extreme behaviour?


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> when you say 35% to 50% do you mean 70% to 100%? or 17.5% to 25% ? lol.....
> 
> 100% to rear is 50/50
> 
> 50% to rear is 75/25


I think maybe we're using confusing terminology.

My understanding is the Haldex system allows for up to ~40% of the power output to be sent to the rear.

So, the power distribution can be e.g.:

Maximum to front: --------- front: 100% -- rear: 0%
Somewhere in-between: -- front: 80% -- rear: 20%
Maximum to rear: ---------- front: 60% -- rear: 40%

I spent ages reading up on the Haldex system and seem to have come away more confused and knowing less than when I started... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Thought it was up to 50% to the rear.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

torqueit said:


> Thought it was up to 50% to the rear.


Huh... You might well be right: https://www.awdwiki.com/en/haldex/

I stand corrected 

/Al


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

alexgreyhead said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> > Thought it was up to 50% to the rear.
> ...


I have my moments! :lol:


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah... I should have not used percentages. I should have said... 'Economy', 'Sport' & 'Competition'... LoL.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

JoeKan said:


> Yeah... I should have not used percentages. I should have said... 'Economy', 'Sport' & 'Competition'... LoL.


Yep. Unless I'm on the highway in a straight line, I leave it in "competition" and try to max out my 50% :wink:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

50%? or 100% to the rear meaning 50% power to the rear which might actually only be 40% -- ha ha we should keep on going until 2021.. 
I love my haldex - I hope my car is back on the road before the ice melts, there is something comforting and cult-like about only Audi's driving at 70MPH in the snow and ice in the fast lane of the motorway without a care in the world (I bet we are all shitting ourselves and simply pretending we are in a TRUMP motorcade)


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

LoL... It's not the "driving at 70MPH in the snow and ice in the fast lane of the motorway" that bothers me, it's the "stopping" part that makes me fill my underpants.

Had a Land Cruiser BJ40 for 10 years of my life, and it's a real eye opener to be slidding sideways while having 1st gear engaged in 4WD and wearing 4 ice radials.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

JoeKan said:


> LoL... It's not the "driving at 70MPH in the snow and ice in the fast lane of the motorway" that bothers me, it's the "stopping" part that makes me fill my underpants.
> 
> Had a Land Cruiser BJ40 for 10 years of my life, and it's a real eye opener to be slidding sideways while having 1st gear engaged in 4WD and wearing 4 ice radials.


It's what I tell the kids - to watch out for people in the their big SUV''s who have no idea that AWD just means you're able to get going, but doesn't mean you can necessarily stop or steer and suddenly discover they have all wheel slide! :wink:


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

JoeKan said:


> LoL... It's not the "driving at 70MPH in the snow and ice in the fast lane of the motorway" that bothers me, it's the "stopping" part that makes me fill my underpants.


Something my driving instructor in Finland said to me and it's stuck in my mind

"The speed limit is exactly that, a limit... not a target"


----------

